# [S] kleinen drehstrommotor >0,1KW



## dkeipp (27 März 2007)

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem kleinen Drehstrommotor bis ca. 100W um damit am frequenzumrichter zu spielen (gibts überhaupt welche mit so wenig leistung???)


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 März 2007)

hallo,
müßte es auch geben, zum spielen habe ich einen 120W getriebemotor. schau mal bei ebay rein, da bekommst du solche sachen für wenig geld.


----------



## Stromer (27 März 2007)

Also 0,25KW gibt es noch als Normmotor.

Warum nicht diese Größe. Passt immer noch in einen Schuhkarton und müsste für den Spieltrieb nicht zu schwer sein.
Kleiner FU´s gibt es meines Wissens nach sowieso nicht.

Viel Spaß beim "spielen".


----------



## Sockenralf (27 März 2007)

Hallo,

komm aber nicht auf die Idee, dazu einen z. B. 4kVA Umrichter zu nehmen.

Das klappt nicht

MfG


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 März 2007)

hallo,
@ sockenralf: warum soll das nicht gehen ich hab schon einen 250w motor am 75kw fu gehabt.
@stromer: micromaster gehen ab 120w los.


----------



## Sockenralf (28 März 2007)

Hallo,

und der Motor hat so richtig das gemacht, was er soll?????

Ich meine im Kopf zu haben, daß ein Siemens-Inbetriebsetzer mal gesagt hat, daß der Motor und der Umrichter EINIGERMAßEN zueinander passen sollen, weil es sonst die tollsten Effekte geben kann.

HAT MICH DER VIELLEICHT ANGESOSST???????  

MfG


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 März 2007)

hallo,
ja lief, aber man konnte nicht sehen das der fu ne macke hat, geht dann nur mit 75kw.


----------



## edison (28 März 2007)

Hab da noch son paar Motore liegen, kann ja morgen mal nachsehen.
Preisvorstellung - 3Päckchen Kaffe OK?


----------



## dkeipp (29 März 2007)

Für alle die es intressiert, ich hab ein Micromaster mit 250W.

Kaffe iss ma ne geile Währung! Geht klar!


----------



## edison (29 März 2007)

Sorry, habs heute nicht geschafft - hab Dich vergessen.
Morgen wird bestimmt ein besserer Tag


----------



## edison (30 März 2007)

So, hier die Daten:

emod Flanschmotor
220/380 V
1,0/0,6 A
0,18 kW
1350 1/min
Kaltleiter für Motorvollschutz
120mm Flansch
11mm Welle


----------



## edison (10 April 2007)

Scheint kein weiteres Interesse gefunden zu haben - sonst jemand Interesse?
Hätte auch noch mehr davon.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (10 April 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Scheint kein weiteres Interesse gefunden zu haben - sonst jemand Interesse?
> Hätte auch noch mehr davon.



Was zahlst du denn, wenn ich dir den Schrott entsorge ?


----------



## edison (10 April 2007)

Dann leg ich Ihn halt wieder ganz weit hinten in die Ecke.


----------

